# Want to make a DIY Mesh cover, don't know where to start.



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

So, title says it all. I know some people sell kits but the ones I've seen are pricey approx 50$+. I have a 30 Gallon tank. Did anyone here make one? Where can I buy them? I know home hardware sells some stuff, they have cheap frames + connectors, but I can't find the netting ANYWHERE. Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

MrMegaGamerz said:


> So, title says it all. I know some people sell kits but the ones I've seen are pricey approx 50$+. I have a 30 Gallon tank. Did anyone here make one? Where can I buy them? I know home hardware sells some stuff, they have cheap frames + connectors, but I can't find the netting ANYWHERE. Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


When you say mesh, does that include screen cover. If you are looking at screen covers, there is metal and plastic, door fly screen available big box store and hardware store.


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

martelvis said:


> When you say mesh, does that include screen cover. If you are looking at screen covers, there is metal and plastic, door fly screen available big box store and hardware store.


Sorry should've been more specific. No, I mean just the netting. I saw the other parts at home hardware, which is where I'm planning on buying. All that's left is the netting itself. I know reefsupplies sells it, but they are currently at backorder AND charge 10$ for shipping. Wonder if there are any local options. 
Thanks!


----------

